# [EVDL] Bypass contactor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Bypass Contactor*

I put a bypass contactor in my EV last night. If any remember, I have been having trouble with range ie., not having enough. Anyway, I put this contactor in and I went from 0 amps to 300amps in battery output. What is the deal with that? Does the Alltrax 450 controller limit amperage that much??

Guess I need to get into it and recheck the settings. My estimated range doubled based on what I drove last night. I put it up because I did not want to drain the batteries too low. I do not know what cell voltage was, it was late and too tired.

Thanks for all the help.

Pete Cox

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Bypass Contactor*

Hi Pete,
=

The most likely "deal with that" is that the Alltrax controller has smarts =
and the contactor does not. To keep you from destroying your batteries the=
controller has a low voltage parameter that you can set. If the battery v=
oltage drops below this value the controller shuts off. The contactor just=
does what you tell it to, when you tell it to. A bypass contactor has all=
kinds of hidden risks. Be sure that you are using a properly rated contac=
tor or it will weld shut and your car will keep going when you think it sho=
uld be stopping. The other potential problems include destroying your batt=
eries or destroying your controller.
=

damon
=

Anyway, I put this contactor in and I went from 0 amps to 300amps in batter=
y output.
_________________________________________________________________
See how Windows Mobile brings your life together=97at home, work, or on the=
go.
http://clk.atdmt.com/MRT/go/msnnkwxp1020093182mrt/direct/01/
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Bypass Contactor*
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Bypass Contactor*

Hi Pete
I have been following your posting (range) over the past days. I also have a 72vdc conversion and was having similar problems as you. I also fitted a by-pass contactor and got the same result, my first thaughts were the same as you, the Alltrax (7245) controller. By accident I came accross a motor wiring diagram on the Netgain web site. For a given direction of rotation there is two different motor wiring hookup options. My initial wiring was as per there "preffered method" so I tried the "optional method" and the motor will now accept 350-400amps through the controller and only slightly better on by-pass. I am using a series motor sourced from China. What motor are you using?

Best regards
Kim Ryan, Australia


> ---- PETE COX <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I put a bypass contactor in my EV last night. If any remember, I have been having trouble with range ie., not having enough. Anyway, I put this contactor in and I went from 0 amps to 300amps in battery output. What is the deal with that? Does the Alltrax 450 controller limit amperage that much??
> >
> > Guess I need to get into it and recheck the settings. My estimated range doubled based on what I drove last night. I put it up because I did not want to drain the batteries too low. I do not know what cell voltage was, it was late and too tired.
> ...


----------

